# I still want my paddle back. Lost in Salida



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

That's what you get for playing softball ya hippie!


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Josh, I assume that's you in the stupid cowboy hat. You're next on the kick in the balls list. See you in the black next weekend Biatch.


----------

